# Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen



## Iris S. (14. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

am Mittwoch hat alles erstmal mit div. Aufräumarbeiten angefangen. Dann war der Mini-Bagger dran. Das erste Problem lies auch nicht lange auf sich warten.

  Total morsch, aber die Wurzeln waren noch super.
 
  Der hat es nicht geschafft.
  Super wenn man nette Nachbarn hat.
  Sieg! Aber nicht beim ersten Versuch.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Iris S. (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo,

so sieht es bis jetzt aus. Da fehlt noch ein ganzes Stück.

   
 

Es ist noch schwieriger als ich dachte. Der Lehmboden klebt so toll, das er teilweise mit dem Spaten aus der Baggerschaufel geholt werden muß  .

LG 
__ Iris S.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

eine ganze Menge Erdbewegung ... dass sieht nach richtig viel Arbeit aus. Wir sind mal gespannt, wie Eure Wasserlandschaft werden wird.

Den Ärger mit dem Lehmboden können wir gut nachvollziehen. Wir haben bei uns ca. 15cm Mutterboden und darunter nur Lehm .... der klebt nicht nur gut an Baggerschaufeln, der klebt auch ganz toll am Spaten, mussten wir feststellen  

Wir wünschen Euch weiterhin viel Spass und viel Erfolg beim Bau.


----------



## Iris S. (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo,

ein paar neue Bilder nach einer weiteren Woche:

   
 

Wir haben leider nicht nur Lehm, sondern auch Ton.

   

Bei uns hat es geregnet und danach ist es so richtig schön schmierig in unserem Garten geworden. Der Bagger wäre fast in das "Loch" gerutscht. Der Container kann nicht mehr auf dem Grundstück abgestellt werden, da sich der LKW beim letzten Mal fast eingegraben hätte. Das Ganze zieht sich. Es fehlt nämlich immer noch ein großes Stück.

Nachdem ich gestern mal wieder Kindertaxi war und den ganzen Nachmittag unterwegs war, haben wir auch die ersten Baufehler  .



LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Hawk0210 (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo __ Iris 

Das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus... ...wünsche noch viel spaß beim Teichbau!!!


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Jo schliße mich Danny an.............
Aber  warum habt ihr nen Bagger.

ich mach alles mit der Hand.Also das Buddeln meine ich

LG Chris


----------



## Iris S. (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo,

@Danny: Danke  

@ Chris: Buddeln mit Hand wäre bestimmt lustig. Bei unserem Boden hat es der Mini-Bagger stellenweise kaum geschafft : .

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Morgen __ Iris,
na was habt ihr denn für nen Boden?

Bei mir ab einer tiefe von 50cm,alle 2cm Fussball grosse Steine.
Ab ca 80cm dann mal Erde-sand.
Danch bis auf 180cm Sand-erde gemisch,dann bis auf 2m Lehm...

Und das alles mit der Hand.

Freu mich für euch,das euch der Bagger die Arbeit erleichtern konnte 

LG Chris


----------



## Dodi (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo __ Iris!

Na, da ist ja schon was zu sehen - trotz des "fiesen" Lehmbodens. 

Was gibt es denn schon für Baufehler?

Auf jeden Fall toi, toi, toi für die weiteren Arbeiten!


----------



## Iris S. (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo Dodi,

meine Ecken für die großen Seerosen sind weg  . Na ja, Zwergseerosen sind ja auch sehr hübsch und brauchen weniger Platz.

Ich hatte mich bei einer Tiefe von 1,80m beschwert, das mir das so nicht reicht. Hatte aber eindeutig 2m erwähnt. Jetzt habe ich einen Tiefenbereich von 2,50m  . Muß ich jetzt einen Bademeister einstellen??? : 

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Annett (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo __ Iris,

was solls denn am Ende eigentlich für ein Teich werden?
Ich vermute ja fast einen Schwimmteich. Wenn dem so ist, soll ich es mal ins Schwimmteichforum verschieben, in der Hoffnung, Günter gibt Dir noch ein paar Tips?! 

Wegen der Seerosen - dann stellst Du eben etwas stabiles unter die Pflanzeimer. Das können diese Weinregale aus Ton (gibts immer mal im Bau- und Gartenmarkt) oder auch leere Bier-/Limokästen sein.
Oder ein umgedrehter stabiler Eimer/Mörtelkübel mit genügend Löchern. 
Da hinein können sich dann gleich noch alle möglichen Tiere bei Bedarf flüchten.

Das Malheur ist also nicht soo tragisch - auch wenns ärgerlich ist.
So sinds halt, die Männers.


----------



## Iris S. (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo,

zur Zeit ruht unser Teichbau. Nachdem so einiges schief gelaufen ist und ich weitere Fehler nicht gebrauchen kann, habe ich die "Jungs" nach Hause geschickt.

So sah es vor einigen Tagen aus:

    
 

Der Platz für meinen Pflanz-/Kiesfilter ist jetzt voll in den Teich integriert. Da die Abstufungen zu knapp bemessen sind, rutschen sie jetzt einfach ab. Ich frage mich wirklich, warum ich Zeichnungen gezeigt und geredet habe. Das hätte ich genauso gut unserem Briefkasten erzählen können. 

Morgen ist Sturm und Regen angesagt, mal sehen was übrig bleibt. Ich könnte  .

Hoffentlich fällt mir über Winter ein, wie ich die Fehler ausbügeln kann. Viel Platz habe ich nicht mehr.

@Annett: Ein Schwimmteich sollte es eigentlich nicht werden.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Annett (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo __ Iris,

dann deckt die Stellen erstmal mit Planen etc. ab, damit der Regen nicht ganz Arbeit leistet!

Im Frühjahr würde ich dann die relevanten Stellen, soweit möglich, feststampfen und mit Kaninchendraht + Mörtel befestigen. 
Darauf ein Vlies und dann die Folie.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hi Iris,

jetzt kann ich mir das ja wenigstens mal richtig vorstellen.
Mit Bildern ist's doch einfacher.
Der Winter ist noch lang, ich denke mal da findet sich bestimmt noch ne vernünftige Lösung.
Ich denk auch noch mal drüber nach...


----------



## Dodi (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Moin __ Iris!

Wow, was für ein Krater! 

Die Idee von Annett finde ich gut, erstmal abdecken - wenn möglich.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr im Frühjahr dann die Terrassen noch etwas verbreitern.

Wird schon!


----------



## Iris S. (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wir haben jetzt auch angefangen*

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Erstmal abdecken ist eine gute Idee. 

Bis jetzt habe ich den "Teichkrater" gemieden. Mir stehen jedesmal die Haare zu berge, wenn ich hinsehe. Auf den Bildern wird nämlich alles noch beschönigt. Es sieht inzwischen, nachdem es geregnet hat, auch noch viel schlimmer aus  . Langsam wird es Zeit was zu tun.

Heute wird das aber nichts mehr. Der Wind fängt an um die Ecken zu pfeifen.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------

